# New Mexico string sound?



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

Any residents here? Back in the mid-'70s I lived in Albuquerque, and remember distinctly during concerts in Popejoy Hall that the violin sound was unusually pure and sweet. For no scientific reason known to me I attributed that to the altitude, but then came back East and forgot about it.

Can anyone confirm that impression or did I imagine it?

cheers --


----------

